# New York State Legal?



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh Lord, I just checked with our DEC (game cops). I'm glad I did. Saved my ass from a
timeout (up to one year).
Any slingshot with any kind of a wrist brace is illegal, even up in the mountains.
NYS Penal Code 260.01 details what we cannot possess. It is amazing what we can't have. No need to make a discussion out of this. Just consider it information.
So much for 400fps starships in my back yard, but I'll hang around just because you
guys and gals are just neat people. Have a better day, than I did.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't get me started...

...however, I will say this; we, as the consumer, assume the risk & liability for any shipments we receive.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

can you just make yourself a extended fork shooter without the wrist brace,if you keep the forks low enough it should keep the force of the pull pretty much straight back allowing for the absence of the brace,i may be wrong i have been before :wacko:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh Lord, I just checked with our DEC (game cops). I'm glad I did. Saved my *** from a
timeout (up to one year).
Any slingshot with any kind of a wrist brace is illegal, even up in the mountains.
NYS Penal Code 260.01 details what we cannot possess. It is amazing what we can't have. No need to make a discussion out of this. Just consider it information.
So much for 400fps starships in my back yard, but I'll hang around just because you
guys and gals are just neat people. Have a better day, than I did.

You may want to check on a lanyard, they are used for carrying your sling so it won't fall off your wrist, but can be tightened up for wrist support just by twisting them, technically they are not a wrist brace are they ?

I feel your pain as I live in a Communist country also, known as Kalifornia (yes, I won't go there). our dictator Kim Jong Brown has not outlawed slingshots yet, but I'm sure he will try.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wll said:


> You may want to check on a lanyard, they are used for carrying your sling so it won't fall off your wrist, but can be tightened up for wrist support just by twisting them, technically they are not a wrist brace are they ?
> 
> I feel your pain as I live in a Communist country also, known as Kalifornia (yes, I won't go there). our dictator Kim Jong Brown has not outlawed slingshots yet, but I'm sure he will try.
> 
> wll


 :shhh: did you know that the red tapered tubes are actually outlawed in california? theres many online sites that wont ship them to the state. good thing that stores dont know and continue to sell them.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> :shhh: did you know that the red tapered tubes are actually outlawed in california? theres many online sites that wont ship them to the state. good thing that stores dont know and continue to sell them.
> 
> You may want to check on a lanyard, they are used for carrying your sling so it won't fall off your wrist, but can be tightened up for wrist support just by twisting them, technically they are not a wrist brace are they ?
> 
> ...


Had no idea, what fascist pig outlawed them ? I'm glad to know ... I don't think any store in Kalifornia knows, they sell them at all Walmart's I think and every sporting goods store has them ... LOL, LOL, LOL ....what a crock !

wll


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey, Bigron, My thought exactly, lanyard! Why I wouldn't wanna drop my toy in the dirty mud and get it all
poopoo, you know.
I had fantasies of an overdraw, extended fork, triple gold banded, 16" carbon bolts @ 400fps, with Bodkin
points punching holes through old car doors and stuff.
Oh well, dreams........


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I am jelaous in a way.. in my country the law on weapons (my translation of a very long name) does not even say you can or can not have/shoot a slingshot, with the brace, without the brace, tapered, untapered, nothing..

I feel so ridiculously, so miserably unimportant here.. 

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

jazz said:


> I am jelaous in a way.. in my country the law on weapons (my translation of a very long name) does not even say you can or can not have/shoot a slingshot, with the brace, without the brace, tapered, untapered, nothing..
> 
> I feel so ridiculously, so miserably unimportant here..
> 
> ...


Count your lucky stars my friend I and I'm sure many others around here wish we were so blessedly ignored.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Amen brother, I live in New York and when I was knee high to a grass hopper I had a wrist rocket. I was running around town from farm to farm killing pigeons for the farmers. When I was walking down the road to the next farm the local sherif stopped me a said that it was illegal to be carrying it around and shooting it. I got away with just a scolding, but the point is it sucks because wrist braced slings are very powerful and fun.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

jazz said:


> I am jelaous in a way.. in my country the law on weapons (my translation of a very long name) does not even say you can or can not have/shoot a slingshot, with the brace, without the brace, tapered, untapered, nothing..
> 
> I feel so ridiculously, so miserably unimportant here..
> 
> ...


"Mother never told me NOT To shave the kitty...so I did"


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

Have you considered a lever starship? Jack739 shared one a couple days ago. I don't think they are illegal in NY.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Is a slingshot legal in New York City as long as there is no wrist brace?


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey, New,
As to NYC legal, I just don't know. I made a mistake on the penal code #. It's 265.01. In NYC there are a
whole different set of regs and laws. You should be able to look it up on line. Try "NYC Penal Code,
firearms & weapons". You will be amazed. We're lucky we can wear underwear.


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Jazz,
Sometimes it's good, not to be noticed.


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

PrototypeX,
Yeah, you'll "put your eye out". Have good Holiday Season, neighbor.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NoCans! said:


> Have you considered a lever starship? Jack739 shared one a couple days ago. I don't think they are illegal in NY.


...that kind of thinking will get you 5-7, with an additional 10 of supervised release; you must know when dealing with that giant shithole, & have it confirmed by at least two legal experts...even then, there's a very high likelihood that the bacon themselves don't know the laws they're paid to protect & serve, & you'll end up tazed & arrested anyways. The guise of the original charge that they did all this for will be dropped, but the half-dozen or so you racked up in the process won't be, because let's face it...you like weapons, & are a direct threat; better put a felonious leash on you know to thwart any other potentially similar freedoms you may have enjoyed without a "rap"...

Fuck this state, fuck this governor, & fuck all the piece of shit pigs, too.

There are cool places in the state where you can shoot off whatever you want, & the cops turn a blind eye (Niagara, Chautauqua, Orleans, & Allegany county come instantly to mind), but at the same time, those devastating penalties are there should they just not like you.

I love this state, but hate -HATE- it's government.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

New York City is another animal altogether...it's best to assume it'll land you a dime there for anything. I wouldn't have more than three keys on a ring in the city..


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Toast,
I gotta agree. I have yet to meet a law enforcement officer I didn't like, but the laws that our politicians
pass are asenine. One thing is true, laws for an urban area are different from suburban or rural areas. A
state law has to cover the lowest level and the rest be damned. That is why so much is "overlooked". The laws are there so that they can be tagged on to make it nasty, if they want to hang your butt.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Make them anyway. Screw it. Law enforcement fellas have real crimes to solve and surely won't be using drones over your house or satellite photos to see if you have an arm brace. As long as you don't parade it around or hunt with it, and yer fine...and I'd bet the average cop doesn't even know such a silly law exists. Make an arm brace you can remove if you want. If you have a knife that's longer than four inches it's also illegal I believe in NYC so do the cops go raid restaurants and sushi bas for ten inch sushi and butcher knives? No. Arm brace..removable.. Easy to do. And you can also shoot your arm braced SSs from inside the garage to the outside where your catch box is with not even God seeing you Sheesh, the paranoia. Rules were made to be broken else rules wouldn't be made. Australia joins the nanny states as well with arm brace ban. Next, a silencer for your squirt gun will be illegal as well.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a great attitude Susi, but you're REALLY far-removed from the reality on the ground here in the good I'm imperial, er...I mean "Empire" state; yes, they do indeed have real crimes to deal with, but these stupid ones count when it's a slow day. As far as drones & satellites are concerned, I won't go tin-foil hat on ya, but there's always that "but..."

Oh, & if it can be seen through a window from the street, guess what? You're parading it around...& then there's a knock (with a battering ram) at your door.

You're spot on about the cops not knowing about laws existing or not, but their default setting is "there might be, so take him down"

Also, the law distinguishes between individuals & businesses (with campaign donations being an exception).

I'm with you on making detachable arm braces, as well as breaking rules, but being paranoid is what keeps you free in a banana republic.


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Toast & Susi,
I'm afraid "Drones" are a reality. They are flown monthly here in Upstate to check for maryjowanna plants.
If you are wondering about what they can see, remember Goggle maps resolution ISN"T the best available.
Looking through the window = yeah, it's your neighbors that will do you in. Let's see, that's 1930's Germany
or 1950's Russia. Yes , America has arrived.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, I know about the drones...but the second you start talking about them, people's eyes glaze over, & they think you're nuts; like you've got on the "tin foil hat"...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

cuzinray said:


> Oh Lord, I just checked with our DEC (game cops). I'm glad I did. Saved my *** from a
> timeout (up to one year).
> Any slingshot with any kind of a wrist brace is illegal, even up in the mountains.
> NYS Penal Code 260.01 details what we cannot possess. It is amazing what we can't have. No need to make a discussion out of this. Just consider it information.
> ...


But didn't you research the state penal law before you acquired the slingshot so that you wouldn't put yourself in jeopardy?

I guess you're a young fellow and haven't reached that level of responsible awareness yet. Don't fret, one day you'll outgrow it.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

jazz said:


> I am jelaous in a way.. in my country the law on weapons (my translation of a very long name) does not even say you can or can not have/shoot a slingshot, with the brace, without the brace, tapered, untapered, nothing..
> 
> I feel so ridiculously, so miserably unimportant here..
> 
> ...


Ummm, would you want my 82 forum "friends" to PM you for a "perk up"?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That's a great attitude Susi, but you're REALLY far-removed from the reality on the ground here in the good I'm imperial, er...I mean "Empire" state; yes, they do indeed have real crimes to deal with, but these stupid ones count when it's a slow day. As far as drones & satellites are concerned, I won't go tin-foil hat on ya, but there's always that "but..."
> 
> Oh, & if it can be seen through a window from the street, guess what? You're parading it around...& then there's a knock (with a battering ram) at your door.
> 
> ...


Chiquita "likes" this.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> "Mother never told me NOT To shave the kitty...so I did"


OH! So you're the one! :angrymod: :angrymod:


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Twack,
Nope not a young''un, 73 at the end of the month, but I grew up in the day of Opie & Andy. Strips of old
bike tubes, the tongues old shoes for a pouch and a tree fork were THE sling shot of the day. That is why I
got so hyped, seeing what you guys and gals were doing. Now, well there's always "the skunk works".


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

All slingshots are illegal in NYC, and they take it very seriously from what I've have heard from shooters in the city, as for upstate, anything with a wrist brace can land you in deep snit, and don't think that a lanyard will save you, from the officers I have spoken to, both state and local it is entirely up to the officer and judge what constitutes a wrist brace.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have had cops come up to me where I shoot and they have never given me a problem. No wrist brace, no lanyard. No hunting, no vandalism. They couldn't care less about what I was doing. Given, I am now living in a suburb of NYC rather an the 5 boroghs of NYC. The city itself has 100 stupid laws for every idiot politician. I just use common sense. The same goes for my edc pocket knifes or small fixed blades. 3" legal limit btw, and susi, kitchen knives in use in a restaurant are not usually considered a concealed weapon. Especially not when being used in their intended use. 
Someone said it before. A LOT comes down to the officer one is dealing with and the common sense of of all involved parties.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

No slingshots of any kind in the New York-New Jersey Metro area are legal. It is a crime of the 4th degree. Fines and possibly up to a year in jail. Fun living in the big city heh?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Boy, from what youse guyz are saying and lamenting about (and deservedly so), I'm glad I left the rotten apple in 1990, and never returned.

When you get the oppportunity, you may want to resettle in Florida.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> I have had cops come up to me where I shoot and they have never given me a problem. No wrist brace, no lanyard. No hunting, no vandalism. They couldn't care less about what I was doing. Given, I am now living in a suburb of NYC rather an the 5 boroghs of NYC. The city itself has 100 stupid laws for every idiot politician. I just use common sense. The same goes for my edc pocket knifes or small fixed blades. 3" legal limit btw, and susi, kitchen knives in use in a restaurant are not usually considered a concealed weapon. Especially not when being used in their intended use.
> Someone said it before. A LOT comes down to the officer one is dealing with and the common sense of of all involved parties.


Yes, you're correct - police officers have discretion, and most use it wisely so that their time is spent deterring more serious crimes, or apprehending perpetrators of same.


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Tried Florida, prefer Texas. I'll be headin' out after Christmas. This Snow Bird's gotta get some ribs,
brisket and peach cobbler, with some East Texas Swing or Cajun/Zydeco in the backround.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> When you get the oppportunity, you may want to resettle in Florida.


...don't get me started about Florida, the sickly putrid appendix slowly rupturing it's poisonous puss out into the rest of the nation.

Two words: Fire. Ants.

...at least we have nice weather in NY ...enjoy your 110° with 100% humidity while the cooling centers still have power & roofs & walls...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LOL...WOW...can you guys see the sarcasm in that, or did that just come off as totally bitter?!

I mean, its all true, but I was trying yo be funny about it


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Now, play nice! Actually, I prefer UPSTATE NY, but this old body can't take the cold any more.
Working age folk are leaving by the 1000s, since GOOD jobs are hard to find up here.
They may have to come back and bring the jobs with them, when the water runs out down south. Well, not in my
lifetime.
Hey everyone, have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

If all slingshots are illegal in NYC, why did amazon ship me a Scout?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Some companies still will ship them. The laws regarding slingshots and other weapons are as mixed up as a salad. You have to be an attorney just to be able to read them and then you have to be a damn near genius to understand them. This is especially true in the most paranoid state of them all NEW JERSEY!!!! Hey Mike( Thwack),got an extra room for a fellow city boy? I'm about done up here! :screwy:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> If all slingshots are illegal in NYC, why did amazon ship me a Scout?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> If all slingshots are illegal in NYC, why did amazon ship me a Scout?


Because you, as the consumer, assume all risks & responsibilities with regards to knowing your state & local laws...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Some companies still will ship them. The laws regarding slingshots and other weapons are as mixed up as a salad. You have to be an attorney just to be able to read them and then you have to be a **** near genius to understand them. This is especially true in the most paranoid state of them all NEW JERSEY!!!! Hey Mike( Thwack),got an extra room for a fellow city boy? I'm about done up here! :screwy:


I'm very sorry to say that as much as you would be tres & muy welcome, there's only enough room for your slingshot collection when they are ready to retire :violin: :wave:

Mike


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it possible to get caught by authorities by ordering a slingshot to NYC in the mail?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

cuzinray said:


> Now, play nice! Actually, I prefer UPSTATE NY, but this old body can't take the cold any more.Working age folk are leaving by the 1000s, since GOOD jobs are hard to find up here.They may have to come back and bring the jobs with them, when the water runs out down south. Well, not in mylifetime.Hey everyone, have a Merry Christmas!


New York is geographically gorgeous, & we do get all 4 seasons (including winter, but for now at least, I still LOVE winter)...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Is it possible to get caught by authorities by ordering a slingshot to NYC in the mail?


Oh, it's definitely possible, just not at all probable.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to get caught by authorities by ordering a slingshot to NYC in the mail?
> ...


Although, as mentioned, NYC is altogether a horse of a different colour; you never know what extra precautions they take under the guise of "muh terrism "


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to get caught by authorities by ordering a slingshot to NYC in the mail?
> ...


How would I get caught? Do they search mail Etc?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > When you get the oppportunity, you may want to resettle in Florida.
> ...


Fire ants are not much different than dog poop. If you're not careful, you'll step in it.

Nice weather in NY? I was born and raised in Brooklyn, and spent my civil service career in Bedford Stuyvesant, East New York (section of Brooklyn), and Harlem. Nice weather? Try spending 8 hours a day on your feet in the freezing cold of winter or suffocating

heat of summer in the NYC subway system, Meat freezer or oven, that's what it was throughout my career. In the summer, the asphalt stunk from the intense humidity, and in the winter, it was a b***ch to parallel park with only inches between one's vehicle and other vehicles, in the slippery slush. How about having to shovel one's car out from the snow, working up a sweat before you even get to work? How about having to scrape ice off the windshield?

I'll take the heat and humidity of south Florida because I can wear T-shirt and shorts 98% of the time, and every builing and vehicle is air conditioned. I can wear a hat and UV protection as needed. I can enjoy outdoor activities year round. It is not hot and humid all the time here. A lot of old, retired folks come to Florida to enjoy their retirement years after escaping from harsh, cold northern winters, they wouldn't do that (and neither would the visiting Canadians), if there was a big problem with the weather. "Snowbirds" - folks who have a home up north and a home in south Florida, flock to south Florida to escape northern winters for a few months. "Spring break" in NY? Never happens.

So, just as you'll be avoiding dog poop, we south Floridians will be avoiding fire ants, which, by the way, are seasonal, while dog poop is year round, :neener:

With respect, brother

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> ...


X-ray.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I hate New York.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't entirely serious there, but it all comes down to personal preference. I don't think 70° with humidity higher than 80% is comfortable, & If I didn't get a nice looong break from it, I'd be miserable. To be fair, you don't get a spring break either; it just jumps from mild summer to dead of summer...but again, preference.

My girl's brother lives in west Palm beach. We seem to go down there every other June, & it's always like 85° at 6 in the morning. The only thing I like about this, is that the women dress accordingly


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

cuzinray said:


> PrototypeX,Yeah, you'll "put your eye out". Have good Holiday Season, neighbor.


You to thanks


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Now here's the thing that UPSTATERS always have to explain.
We are not New Yorkers (City). I have been to that hell hole. No thank you! Madison Square Garden & Broadway, OK, on a one day visit by train and taxi.
Come up to the Adirondacks, the 1000 Island Area or the Finger Lakes, that's New York State.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Yeah, I wasn't entirely serious there, but it all comes down to personal preference. I don't think 70° with humidity higher than 80% is comfortable, & If I didn't get a nice looong break from it, I'd be miserable. To be fair, you don't get a spring break either; it just jumps from mild summer to dead of summer...but again, preference.
> 
> My girl's brother lives in west Palm beach. We seem to go down there every other June, & it's always like 85° at 6 in the morning. The only thing I like about this, is that the women dress accordingly


"Spring break" is when college kids are off from school and they invade a resort area, like Miami. Never happens in NYC.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Now here's the thing that UPSTATERS always have to explain.
We are not New Yorkers (City). I have been to that **** hole. No thank you! Madison Square Garden & Broadway, OK, on a one day visit by train and taxi.
Come up to the Adirondacks, the 1000 Island Area or the Finger Lakes, that's New York State.

THWACK! says:

I totally agree with that, and we know that the state's restrictive "weapons" laws aren't limited to NYC.

NYC? Tell you what - to get away from the noise, dirt, crime, traffic, hustle-bustle, steel and concrete symmetrical structures of the city, I rented a campsite in rural NJ, to which my wife, our baby, and I rushed on Friday after I finished my tour of work, for the weekend. We enjoyed quiet, solitude, fresh air and animals other than subway rats and all the pitfalls of the city. I returned to work refreshed of body and mind on Monday. Did that until I retired. It was my form of meditation.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I wasn't entirely serious there, but it all comes down to personal preference. I don't think 70° with humidity higher than 80% is comfortable, & If I didn't get a nice looong break from it, I'd be miserable. To be fair, you don't get a spring break either; it just jumps from mild summer to dead of summer...but again, preference.
> ...


LoL, I meant to put quotes around "spring"...I was referring to the weather at that time of year, not the term itself. I did mine in cozumel...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Although, as mentioned, NYC is altogether a horse of a different colour; you never know what extra precautions they take under the guise of "muh terrism "


"Horse of a different color" was the part in the Wizard of Oz I enjoyed most!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoL, I meant to put quotes around "spring"...I was referring to the weather at that time of year, not the term itself. I did mine in cozumel...


I'm happy that they let you return to the states, even if it's the Imperial State. :bowdown:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

maybe send your forks to someone in another state then have them send them to you in the snail mail after you get home way less chances of big city brother invading your space :wave:


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

You know, Jersey is the same as NY. You guys have the Pine Barrens. Most people think of Jersey as NYC West,
Secaucus, Atlantic City, Newark, etc.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW, and I thought Kalifornia was bad ! I'll tell ya, this state stinks.

When I was a kid growing up it was California, a great state ..... it sucks now and I can hardly wait to get out. I'm sure I'm like you, as soon as I can move to America, I'm gone !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> If all slingshots are illegal in NYC, why did amazon ship me a Scout?


If i were you, and live in NYC, i would not take the slingshot out till I was in upstate or ? The problem is it is in your car, but if it is packed with your camping gear you may be OK, I don't know.

The other thing is make a slingshot that does not look like a slingshot, there are many utensils that can be used. Wrap your gear using the rubber power supply you will use. and it is easy to tuck a few pouches away, unless you give the police some reason to do a search of your car or ?.

I would contact the powers that be and ask them about transport ? If you treat the slingshot (unbraced unit) like a gun ... the sling is in a locked container and the ammo is in another locked container... that MAY be OK,..check with the law, you don't want any trouble, it is not worth it and the lawyer bills will be substantial.

wll


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I dont travel with them


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm a lifelong resident (unfortunately) of Staten Island, NY.

One good thing, is we still have lots of wooded areas one can enter to shoot a slingshot.

As for the cops?

Well, if you're walking down a residential street shooting at peoples windows and cats with a Wrist Rocket, you'll find yourself in a lot of trouble.

But unless you have insane and terrified busy body neighbors who hate you - you can certainly shoot in your own yard or garage.

You can also easily enter the woods and shoot at the discarded cans and water bottles you'll inevitably come across.

Unless you're aiming your slingshot at the occasional hiker you see - no one will bother you, and the NYPD are not going into the woods to find some guy plinking with a slingshot.

Particularly a homemade slingshot.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Incomudro said:


> I'm a lifelong resident (unfortunately) of Staten Island, NY.
> One good thing, is we still have lots of wooded areas one can enter to shoot a slingshot.
> As for the cops?
> Well, if you're walking down a residential street shooting at peoples windows and cats with a Wrist Rocket, you'll find yourself in a lot of trouble.
> ...


What part of Staten Island? I went to high school in willowbrook. I would sometimes bring my slingys and shoot during my break.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Incomudro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a lifelong resident (unfortunately) of Staten Island, NY.
> ...


I'm a New Dorp resident now - just a couple of blocks north of New Dorp Lane.

I was born and raised in Grasmere.

When I was a kid and teenager we would take our Wrist Rockets, and later Falcon II's into the woods behind PS48, (now Stonegate) or the woods on the far side of Brady's Pond.

Now, I shoot in my yard or garage, or take a Slingshot into the High Rock area, or Blue Heron Pond.


----------



## James Haury (Feb 16, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Count your lucky stars my friend I and I'm sure many others around here wish we were so blessedly ignored.





cuzinray said:


> Hey, New,
> As to NYC legal, I just don't know. I made a mistake on the penal code #. It's 265.01. In NYC there are a
> whole different set of regs and laws. You should be able to look it up on line. Try "NYC Penal Code,
> firearms & weapons". You will be amazed. We're lucky we can wear underwear.


What about a key ring shooter can you have that?---


----------



## James Haury (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a video of a key ring shooter bookmarked but don't know how to link it.


----------



## James Haury (Feb 16, 2015)

heres a guy with a key ring shooter.


----------



## James Haury (Feb 16, 2015)

)So today i bought a coople of sturdy rings in the hardware section( i want to make a ring shooter)at wal mart also considered a hook with two prongs that might work for a sling shot body screwed into a dried length of wood.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

New York sucks.


----------

